# Hell Loggers



## stinkbait (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know if this is the correct place to post this, but it's kind of on topic. Anyway, I was watching the TLC channel last night and @ 12:00 a show came on called Hell Loggers or something. These guys were living on a barge in a river or lake in Canada. They would fly out to the job site in the morning on a helicopter and harvest cedars that are 6 feet at the base. Some of the guys would climb a small tree beside a big on and do what they call hook to the larger trees. Then they would top the large tree so that a someone on the ground could come along and cut it down and buck it up. Then they had a huge helicopter with to props that lifted the logs to a loading area. Really cool show, no bs like on AxMen, so far, that I saw last night. Has anyone else seen it. If so what times does the show come on other than midnight eastern time.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 3, 2009)

did you just get cable:monkey: that's Ben on i think 2 months now tom trees


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 3, 2009)

No. I have had dish for years. I haven't seen the show advertise though. What is it's usual air time on the eastern coast?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 3, 2009)

10 pm thursdays tom trees


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 3, 2009)

It' the best logging show on now IMHO... You don't get to see trees that sized felled very often anymore.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 4, 2009)

I have seen that show. i olny saw one or two episodes. seems like they stopped playing it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 4, 2009)

"Hell loggers" that sounds like the last place I want to be logging.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 6, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> 10 pm thursdays tom trees



Thanks Tom.


----------



## deevo (Apr 7, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I don't know if this is the correct place to post this, but it's kind of on topic. Anyway, I was watching the TLC channel last night and @ 12:00 a show came on called Hell Loggers or something. These guys were living on a barge in a river or lake in Canada. They would fly out to the job site in the morning on a helicopter and harvest cedars that are 6 feet at the base. Some of the guys would climb a small tree beside a big on and do what they call hook to the larger trees. Then they would top the large tree so that a someone on the ground could come along and cut it down and buck it up. Then they had a huge helicopter with to props that lifted the logs to a loading area. Really cool show, no bs like on AxMen, so far, that I saw last night. Has anyone else seen it. If so what times does the show come on other than midnight eastern time.



Yeah, like Tomtrees says its up to episode 3 now! Awesome show with some great footage. They only log old growth red cedars, started out with 4-5 climbers,1 quit, 2 are on the shelf with injuries. They are now down to 3 including the boss having to spur up!. The last show they were topping up to 12 trees each day. They have quite an efficient system going as well and for the chinook helicopter costin $15,000 an hour they have to be felling some big time lumber! It was the first time I saw them hooking into other trees to advance over to them as well, any idea where they sell those or are custom fabbed? (not like I'd be needing to try it anyways) just wondering? Definetly my favourite shows though! Oh yeah.....its Canadian as well! The first good Canadian show in a long long time!


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 7, 2009)

I must have had too many the night I watched this show. I feel like a real jacka$$. It appears that I watched Heli-Loggers not "Hell Loggers". Can't believe I read it wrong.

Sober up or go to bed!


----------

